# Binding adjustment for skis mounted with different boot?



## mondeo (Jan 28, 2010)

So I'm getting a couple pairs of skis in the next couple days that were mounted for my boot's sole length, but not with my specific boot. Is it a bad idea to ski without getting forward pressure checked with my exact boots? Or is, say, a Technica 326mm BSL going to be close enough to a Dalbello 326mm BSL that it won't really matter?

I just really don't want to release mid-Twister again.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 28, 2010)

More of a question for Hawkshot but I would say your good to go as long as the BSL is the same.  The shape of a alpine boot's sole is the same regardless of the make.


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 28, 2010)

Same BSL will not matter. No adjustment needed.


----------



## WoodCore (Jan 28, 2010)

Like previously said by others, no adjustment should be needed but it never hurts to get them checked periodically. I have seen the forward pressure require adjustment from time to time on certain bindings so it's never a bad idea to check em'.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 28, 2010)

Should be OK, but forward pressure is easy to adjust in most cases. Just make sure the tab/screw in the back falls in the correct range and you are all set.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 28, 2010)

It should be fine, but like others said it's easy to check the forward pressure, even for an engineer.  What kind of bindings?


----------

